# Furry Dialect



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Sup furfags. Anyways I've been making my own furry dialect because I am such a furfag and I'm bored.
So far I have:

-Pawsome (Awesome)
-Yiff you! (Fuck you)
-Purrson (Person)
-Fur (For)
-Fur-real (For-real)
-Calm your tail! (Calm your tits!)
-Tail (Tale)
-Paw-five or High-Paw (High Five)

But I need some more furry words, and thats where you furries come in, I'll add some more to the list when I have some more. POST AWAY!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

no


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Why.
Ohdeargodwhy. 

Master English first, maybe then you can start thinking about creating your own version of it.
Also: what you're describing is not a dialect, but a specific vocabulary that belongs to a certain social group.
Dialects consist of more than just a unique vocabulary.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Why.
> Ohdeargodwhy.
> 
> Master English first, maybe then you can start thinking about creating your own version of it.
> ...



Corecht my dyÃ¡lecht gramarr mest Ãºp wy is dgÃºstify it tu.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

This ain't a dialect.
This is just furry lingo and puns. And awful at those.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Corecht my dyÃ¡lecht gramarr mest Ãºp wy is dgÃºstify it tu.



Phonetic spelling, please? D:

Though, if I got the gist of it correctly, it's about the grammar of your dialect being messed up and something about justifying?
That being said: I'm not fluent in English dialects at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Phonetic spelling, please? D:
> 
> Though, if I got the gist of it correctly, it's about the grammar of your dialect being messed up and something about justifying?
> That being said: I'm not fluent in English dialects at all.



It's not a real dialect, as you probably guessed; Most of the other languages and dialects in the UK have gone extinct anyway. 
 You understood it though. 

Also this reminds me of the femenistas on futurama who put 'fem' in everyword they possible can. x3


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not a real dialect, as you probably guessed; Most of the other languages and dialects in the UK have gone extinct anyway.
> You understood it though.
> 
> Also this reminds me of the femenistas on futurama who put 'fem' in everyword they possible can. x3



See, I was wondering about it being made up, but you're always such a srs-poster that I figured you wouldn't make one up. 
Lesson learnt! :'D


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Corecht my dyÃ¡lecht gramarr mest Ãºp wy is dgÃºstify it tu.



What the yiff are you on about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> What the yiff are you on about.



On this subject 'yiff' really doesn't sound like a swear word. It's a very soft word.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell no, i vote we all learn the Dragon language from Skyrim instead.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Hell no, i vote we all learn the Dragon language from Skyrim instead.


I have a friend IRL who actually knows every word in the Dragon language from Skyrim....


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> *What the yiff *are you on about.



What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2012)

Howdy all, this would be a dialect if you spoke this in my voice. Yee haw!


----------



## Limbo (Dec 26, 2012)

You are trying WAY too hard to be popufur.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 26, 2012)

I suggest not going ahead with this, not stuff I would want to say everyday or hear everyday, every time someone says or type any of those words I feel a bit of myself die when I go on these sites.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 26, 2012)

I can hardly handle people saying 'murr' without having an aneurism.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's some more common phrases that require furry equivalents

"My parents are ashamed"
"I've never felt the touch of a real woman/man"
"I'm an aspie" 
"My fursuit smells like a dead cat rotting in the hot sun"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Please tell me you don't use these words IRL


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Please tell me you don't use these words IRL



oh god, that would be awful.

spouting le me-me's IRL is one thing, but furfag slang is even worse.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2012)

oh for the love of god, don't use these words IRL!


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 26, 2012)

Furry can't have a dialogue because it's not a sub-ethnic group based on a specific geographic location or GENUINE culture .. And it isn't a lifestyle


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Dec 26, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry can't have a dialogue because it's not a sub-ethnic group based on a specific geographic location or GENUINE culture .. And it isn't a lifestyle


Some people seem to think of the fandom as a lifestyle. Besides if someday I ever see other furs using this so called "furry dialect" in public, I'd just roll over laughing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry can't have a dialogue because it's not a sub-ethnic group based on a specific geographic location or GENUINE culture .. And it isn't a lifestyle



Shun the non-beliefur!

:V



Tiamat said:


> Here's some more common phrases that require furry equivalents
> 
> "My parents are ashamed"
> "I've never felt the touch of a real woman/man"
> ...



Let's continue to treat people with Asperger's like the scum of the earth, why not?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

ohgodwhy.jpg


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Shun the non-beliefur!
> 
> :V
> 
> ...



Take it easy, don't jump to conclusions and insinuate things that are not there.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 26, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> Take it easy, don't jump to conclusions and insinuate things that are not there.


Don't worry, Fallow always jumps at people who so much as mention asperger's.
Must be a pet peeve of his.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Don't worry, Fallow always jump at people who so much mention asperger's.
> Must be a pet peeve of his.



I see, a vulpine vex! My apologies if that raised your hackles Fallow.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Furry lingo is already bad enough! Please, don't make it more shameful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Furry lingo is already bad enough! Please, don't make it more *shamefur*.


Fixed this fur you


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fixed this fur you



That sounds like a (badly) stereotyped Chinese person. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> That sounds like a (badly) stereotyped Chinese person. :V


Ching chong I fur. I am a beriefur. I berieve arr furries can be better with gramer and diarect


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 26, 2012)

Let's continue to treat people with Chinese like the scum of the earth why not?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> Let's continue to treat people with Chinese like the scum of the earth why not?


I'm sorry if I tickled your pickle inappropriately. I wasn't trying to be offensive or insulting :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> Let's continue to treat people with Chinese like the scum of the earth why not?



Ve must remove chinee.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm sorry if I tickled your pickle inappropriately. I wasn't trying to be offensive or insulting :/



It was in reference to earlier in this thread...but maybe you knew that...maybe not. Maybe I've just failed the joke. 

I'm more offended that any part of my person can be referred to as a pickle.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

I didn't even know this so-called "furry dialect" existed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know this so-called "furry dialect" existed.


Reason: It doesn't


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know this so-called "furry dialect" existed.



Minus 3 furry-points then I'm afriad.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Minus 3 furry-points then I'm afriad.



Aww... I was only five away from furfag level 12. :'(


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Point of interest, my friends who are not furries use words from the fandom. Mostly because of jokes about yiff and what have you.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I didn't even know this so-called "furry dialect" existed.



Only in the mind of those dropped at birth / obtuse when it comes to languages.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Minus 3 furry-points then I'm afriad.



Aw gosh-darn it.


----------



## Machine (Dec 26, 2012)

I approve of learning the language of the Dovah instead.

Fen kos hin al rul daar los kiin ko tiid. :V


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Please tell me you don't use these words IRL


I should do that at school just for fun :3


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I should do that at school just for fun :3



Unless you want to be kicked to oblivion and back: DON'T.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I should do that at school just for fun :3


I hope you like to be homeschooled.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Sup furfags. Anyways I've been making my own furry dialect because I am such a furfag and I'm bored.
> So far I have:
> 
> -Pawsome (Awesome)
> ...


Every time you use these words in real life your friends gain +1 urge to staple your mouth shut.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 26, 2012)

Moth said:


> Fen kos hin al rul daar los kiin ko tiid. :V



"will be your destroyer when this is born in time."

Is that what it was 
All my life i've wanted to learn another language, since i played skyrim i thought the dragon language was the only fake language which didnt sound corny and actually sounded pretty cool.
*
Zu med daar tinvaak.*


----------



## Machine (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> "will be your destroyer when this is born in time."


Yes. Roughly it means "I will murder you if you make this thread again," but the translator I was using is rather limited.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> "will be your destroyer when this is born in time."
> 
> Is that what it was
> All my life i've wanted to learn another language, since i played skyrim i thought the dragon language was the only fake language which didnt sound corny and actually sounded pretty cool.
> ...



Fyed... fryd? Oui kud cusadrehk ykyehcd dra Al Bhed?! :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 26, 2012)

Feel I should leave this here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Feel I should leave this here.



Synthetic languages are always so intriguing.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Feel I should leave this here.


Who the hell has this kind of time and expects people to use that kind of catastrophe as a language? The written language for it isn't much better. Fuck that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> Who the hell has this kind of time and expects people to use that kind of catastrophe as a language? The written language for it isn't much better. Fuck that.



Tolkien synthesised elvish among other ficticious languages. It's something some people enjoy doing.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Tolkien synthesised elvish among other ficticious languages. It's something some people enjoy doing.


I understand that but these are furries we are talking about. I guess I expect less of furries so I'm incredulous. I also find it kinda funny that it notes "you have to say it slow" to properly speak the language.

I understand different languages have certain "manners" but not everyone follows them so it kinda sucks you'd have to "turtle" through each word. I don't always talk fast but I'd get impatient quickly if I everyone had to talk so slow.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I understand that but these are furries we are talking about. I guess I expect less of furries so I'm incredulous. I also find it kinda funny that it notes "you have to say it slow" to properly speak the language.
> 
> I understand different languages have certain "manners" but not everyone follows them so it kinda sucks you'd have to "turtle" through each word. I don't always talk fast but I'd get impatient quickly if I everyone had to talk so slow.



Some of the folk I know, who aren't furries, have delcared their own bedrooms to be micronations- to the point of writing letters to the government demanding recognition. 

'sall in good fun.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 26, 2012)

Pppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaahahahahahahahaaaahahahahaahahahahahahahaaahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

Hoooo, Oh God! That was funny.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Some of the folk I know, who aren't furries, have delcared their own bedrooms to be micronations- to the point of writing letters to the government demanding recognition.
> 
> 'sall in good fun.


Micronations out of their bedrooms? *giggle snort* I don't know why someone would want a bedroom to be a nation, why not go big and try for world domination or at least annex the backyard.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> Micronations out of their bedrooms? *giggle snort* I don't know why someone would want a bedroom to be a nation, why not go big and try for world domination or at least annex the backyard.


I wonder what the proper legal procedure is to get officially recognised as a country, and what the criteria are.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> Micronations out of their bedrooms? *giggle snort* I don't know why someone would want a bedroom to be a nation, why not go big and try for world domination or at least annex the backyard.



I tried annexing my backyard once. The snakes and squirrels rebelled. One pellet gun was not enough to stop the uprising. Maybe I'll have more luck with world domination though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I wonder what the proper legal procedure is to get officially recognised as a country, and what the criteria are.



[very few get recognised]

ForvÃ­k [a small part of Shetland] either got recognised or came close. It was founded by a pensioner in Shetland who pointed out that Shetland and Orkney were loaned to Scotland from Norway on the condition they would be returned to norway in 500 years. 

Over 500 years have passed so the UK wasn't able to stop him. He says it's something 'every pensioner should do'.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> [very few get recognised]
> 
> ForvÃ­k [a small part of Shetland] either got recognised or came close. It was founded by a pensioner in Shetland who pointed out that Shetland and Orkney were loaned to Scotland from Norway on the condition they would be returned to norway in 500 years.
> 
> Over 500 years have passed so the UK wasn't able to stop him. He says it's something 'every pensioner should do'.


Have Norway said anything or are they just not bothered?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> [very few get recognised]
> 
> ForvÃ­k [a small part of Shetland] either got recognised or came close. It was founded by a pensioner in Shetland who pointed out that Shetland and Orkney were loaned to Scotland from Norway on the condition they would be returned to norway in 500 years.
> 
> Over 500 years have passed so the UK wasn't able to stop him. He says it's something 'every pensioner should do'.



I think there is actually a gentleman in Spain or Mexico that has his house and yard considered a nation. I think he's considered the "Poorest President in the World" which is how I found the headline a few months back.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I think there is actually a gentleman in Spain or Mexico that has his house and yard considered a nation. I think he's considered the "Poorest President in the World" which is how I found the headline a few months back.



That's probably one of the stupidest/most genius tax-evasion schemes ever thought up.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

I love this forum sometimes with the amazing and hilarious comments


----------



## Retro (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't like using furry (or any other kind of) lingo. It just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2012)

our own dialect?

are furries not shunned (for want of a better word) enough already?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Feel I should leave this here.


http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_meiz9lXVIb1r6h22v.gif


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Retro said:


> I don't like using furry (or any other kind of) lingo. It just rubs my fur the wrong way.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Fixed it for you.



Dude. You are not funny.
You're not even close to being "meh".

It's painful to see you keep trying and failing.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Fixed it fur you.



Fixed...


----------



## Machine (Dec 26, 2012)

badlands said:


> our own dialect?
> 
> are furries not shunned (for want of a better word) enough already?


They're fucking asking for it.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Moth said:


> They're fucking asking for it.



This!

Before you know it they'll be releasing CDs where Michael Dorn teaches you how to speak it and how to act like a furfag.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Fixed it for you.





NightWolf20 said:


> Fixed...



Guards.

Kill these men.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 26, 2012)

Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?



Peoples' desperation to feel that they're "unique" or that they stand out in a crowd.

Or just complete idiocy. I'll go with that.



Gibby said:


> Guards.
> 
> Kill these men.



Oh gosh-darnit! I knew my failed attempts at bad humor would get me killed someday!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?


Aroo?


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?


Because furries feel the need to contribute more to the stereotype. I guess. :v


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?


So we can more easily spot the weirdos in a crowd? Nothing screams "Freak" like someone speaking gibberish while purring/growling/yipping/howling/more animal noises.


----------



## DairyProduct (Dec 26, 2012)

i don't think shoehorning as many animal puns as possible into everyday speech really counts as a dialect, but i'm all for rampant pun use. perhaps it could be extended to using sex puns, because furries are gross slippery nymphos

*oops sorry I mean pawssible and purrhaps. and i rampant could be one too. like...dogs pant...hahahaha.....


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, you guys really hate furries don't you?
So edgy on a furry forum.


----------



## Retro (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Fixed it for you.



I don't have fur; I'm a dragon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Have Norway said anything or are they just not bothered?



My guess is the latter. Anyway speaking of dialects it's a damn shame because both orkney and shetland had their own unique variants of 'norn', an extinct language descended from norse and scots.




Retro said:


> I don't have fur; I'm a dragon.



Gets under your scales then.


----------



## Machine (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Wow, you guys really hate furries don't you?
> So edgy on a furry forum.


If furries weren't so socially inept or stupid (or sometimes both), they wouldn't be so hate-able.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Wow, you guys really hate furries don't you?



Not *all* of them :roll:


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Dude. You are not funny.
> You're not even close to being "meh".
> 
> It's painful to see you keep trying and failing.



When did I ever say I wanted to be funny.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Wow, you guys really hate furries don't you?
> So edgy on a furry forum.


No, not all of them. Just the dumb ones.

I also can't be edgy, I'm too fat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my somebody put 'fur' into a word, let's all get hot under the collar and tell one another how truly we do hate one another! Pip pip


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> When did I ever say I wanted to be funny.



I present to you: this entire thread about furry "dialect".
And for crying out loud people: vocabulary does not make something a dialect. Get your terminology right. :C


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

We need people using that furry slang like we need people using internet slang IRL. El-oh-el. HaHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> We need people using that furry slang like we need people using internet slang IRL. El-oh-el. HaHAHAHAHA



It's just pronounced 'lol' in real life. Where I live some people have started saying this instead of laughing.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Where I live some people have started saying this instead of laughing.



Are you kidding me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's just pronounced 'lol' in real life. Where I live some people have started saying this instead of laughing.


Yeah people did this in college all the time. It was the absolute worst. Now replace that with fur slang and the obnoxiousness is apparent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Are you kidding me.



Nope, it's a bit silly. Though plenty of other abreviations hover around in the english language and words imported from all over the place. Hell, the widely used collective noun for a troop of baboons [a 'flange'] is derived from a comedy sketch.

To expand on this words from popular culture, even if they are jokes, inevitably creep into language. Many of the words we comfortably use today have roots in the most ridiculous beginnings- namely those which were simply made up by playwrights so that their scripts would rhyme correctly.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 27, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Are you kidding me.




There are people at my school who use "lol" instead of just laughing. Needless to say they're all Facebook addicts.


----------



## Machine (Dec 27, 2012)

I only say "lol" in real life when I'm trolling my internet-savvy friends.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2012)

I've accidentally had "lul" slip from my tongue, but then I'm immediately like "NO. NO, BRAIN. STOP THAT. I WILL PUNCH YOU."

Also, OP just gave me a bunch of words to filter on ponify.
'Grats.

I've made up languages to create a speech barrier in some of my fictional settings, but I don't use them in any kind of actual conversation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

Moth said:


> I only say "lol" in real life when I'm trolling my internet-savvy friends.



Everyone is internet savvy here. Apart from our teachers it appears, who will spend 15 minutes clicking a line of text on word complaining that it should be a hyperlink or call in tech-support to turn up the volume.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 27, 2012)

Why the hell is it when someone posts something about Furry on a Furry fourm 75% of the time everyone is spouting " Get a life" "Fur Fag" "Your stupid" Bla bla bla etc.


He can do whatever the hell he wants im sick of the level of hate here, Come on guys just have some damn fun and stop being such whiny dicks. BE HAPPY


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 27, 2012)

shootmister said:


> He can do whatever the hell he wants im sick of the level of hate here, Come on guys just have some damn fun and stop being such whiny dicks. BE HAPPY



never


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 27, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Why the hell is it when someone posts something about Furry on a Furry fourm 75% of the time everyone is spouting " Get a life" "Fur Fag" "Your stupid" Bla bla bla etc.
> 
> 
> He can do whatever the hell he wants im sick of the level of hate here, Come on guys just have some damn fun and stop being such whiny dicks. BE HAPPY



> Newbie tries to tell older FAF-ers what to do because it goes against his rainbows & sunshine-version of an ideal forum.

Newbie needs to lurk more and whine less, for he is a hypocrite for whining about people needing to stop whining.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

shootmister said:


> He can do whatever the hell he wants im sick of the level of hate here, Come on guys just have some damn fun and stop being such whiny dicks. BE HAPPY



You should set the example for everyone and SHUT THE FUCK UP :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 27, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Sup furfags. Anyways I've been making my own furry dialect because I am such a furfag and I'm bored.
> So far I have:
> 
> -Pawsome (Awesome)
> ...




SPOILER: They already exist and in use by many furries. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> SPOILER: They already exist and in use by many furries. :V


I'm surprised no one has stated this yet.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> SPOILER: They already exist and in use by many furries. :V


Damn I knew someone would find out..... :V


----------



## badlands (Dec 27, 2012)

yup, many are already in use.

but for the love of god please keep them away from IRL conversations. it's ok if you want to use them online but face-to-face it's likely to make the other person punch you to the ground


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> > Newbie tries to tell older FAF-ers what to do because it goes against his rainbows & sunshine-version of an ideal forum.
> 
> Newbie needs to lurk more and whine less, for he is a hypocrite for whining about people needing to stop whining.



I'm relatively new here, so my view is obviously invalid. I think some people are being unnecessarily mean to what is actually a pretty innocent allbeit naively constructed thread.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm relatively new here, so my view is obviously invalid. I think some people are being unnecessarily mean to what is actually a pretty innocent allbeit naively constructed thread.



Yes, you are "relatively new" if you think this is "unnecessarily mean."

You should have been here a few years ago. This is civil.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm relatively new here, so my view is obviously invalid. I think some people are being unnecessarily mean to what is actually a pretty innocent allbeit naively constructed thread.



You may be "relatively" new, but here's the difference: you have serious posts to back you up, instead of being new here, not lurking and immediately crying foul because this is not an asspat-hugbox that accommodates to thin-skinned people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> You may be "relatively" new, but here's the difference: you have serious posts to back you up, instead of being new here, not lurking and immediately crying foul because this is not an asspat-hugbox that accommodates to thin-skinned people.



As you can see by my avatar I empathise with thin-skinned individuals.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 27, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> As you can see by my avatar I empathise with thin-skinned individuals.



Second big difference: you speak sarcasm.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone *actually* have a problem with any of the members here?

I generally see these comments directed toward the post and not the person.

The "furry slang trigger" has been around for quite some time. None of this should be surprising.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> > Newbie tries to tell older FAF-ers what to do because it goes against his rainbows & sunshine-version of an ideal forum.
> 
> Newbie needs to lurk more and whine less, for he is a hypocrite for whining about people needing to stop whining.


I agree. You'll find opposition and criticism in the real world and you'll find it in the fur fandom. Despite our shared interest in anthros not all of us are going to welcome you with nuzzles and head rubs. Not to say that all of us are mean necessarily, but I think the majority of the vets here are sick of people showing up expecting open arms and open hearts. I grow tired of it already . Lurking more is a good idea. Get a feel for the place before jumping in.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Does anyone *actually* have a problem with any of the members here?
> 
> I generally see these comments directed toward the post and not the person.
> 
> The "furry slang trigger" has been around for quite some time. None of this should be surprising.



Nope, I've got nothing against the member, just the lingo itself and the misuse of the word dialect.
Newbie jumped in, newbie assumed and newbie whined. :C


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fixed this fur you


You know what's funny, i live in the midwest near the Chicago area and when we say 'for' in our accent it does sound a little like 'fur'. 



benignBiotic said:


> I agree. You'll find opposition and criticism in the real world and you'll find it in the fur fandom. Despite our shared interest in anthros not all of us are going to welcome you with nuzzles and head rubs. Not to say that all of us are mean necessarily, but I think the majority of the vets here are sick of people showing up expecting open arms and open hearts. I grow tired of it already . Lurking more is a good idea. Get a feel for the place before jumping in.


man i lurked for at least a month before i even signed up. i might be new to furry but i'm pretty seasoned when it comes to forums in general. There have been plenty of times where i wanted to jump in and say "HAY BE NICE." but telling other people what to do or think is not a good way to gain respect when nobody knows you. 

also, i detest the word "newbie." i feel like its used a lot of times by members that are slightly older to make themselves feel more important and experienced. Just my two cents.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2012)

I think some people think it's all rainbows and sunshine here just because we're all furs, a naive mindset to say the least.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> man i lurked for at least a month before i even signed up. i might be new to furry but i'm pretty seasoned when it comes to forums in general. There have been plenty of times where i wanted to jump in and say "HAY BE NICE." but telling other people what to do or think is not a good way to gain respect when nobody knows you.


Exactly. You just have to test the water and act accordingly. Or leave if the place isn't what you are looking for. 

I just use newbie for anyone under a few months on here. Hell I'm a newbie.


----------



## Recel (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Does anyone *actually* have a problem with any of the members here?



Yes.


----------



## badlands (Dec 27, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Second big difference: you speak sarcasm.



failure to read sarcasm is what kicks a good 75% of arguments off.



Ricky said:


> Does anyone *actually* have a problem with any of the members here?



not really, unless they're repeat offenders.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

Recel said:


> Yes.



I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.

Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.
> 
> Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.



I think that pretty much goes for the whole internet.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.
> 
> Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.


Ricky is right, I may seem normal but I am pretty fucked-up.


----------



## Machine (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.
> 
> Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.


Everybody, EVERYBODY, is fucked up to some degree.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 27, 2012)

Moth said:


> Everybody, EVERYBODY, is fucked up to some degree.


We all go a little mad sometimes.
[video=youtube;Nv88ASiLmgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv88ASiLmgk[/video]


----------



## Machine (Dec 27, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> We all go a little mad sometimes.
> [video=youtube;Nv88ASiLmgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv88ASiLmgk[/video]


Like Norman Bates said, "A boy's best friend is his mother."


----------



## shootmister (Dec 27, 2012)

I feel most of the last page was being directed at me. Im not new to fourms its just I have yet to come across such rudeness in fourms. Yes yes I know its the internet but there still should be some degree of respect and kindness. You all dont have to go spouting noob because im trying to make a point that people need to chill out a little on the rude comments. Jeez guys it a freaking furry forum not some Nazi forum where we have to say we hate everything and be overly sarcastic and rude. 

I'm probably still going to get another page or so of hate from just this but that only proves how immature and bored people are.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.
> 
> Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.


You probably wouldn't know me if you met me in person. i can be short tempered and fly off the handle before thinking, but that's why i love forums. i can't type as fast as i can run my mouth, so i have time to think and revise before i just spout off. I unintentionally come off as a bitch in person because i am SO shy. 



Green_Knight said:


> We all go a little mad sometimes.
> [video=youtube;Nv88ASiLmgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv88ASiLmgk[/video]


i used to have a teeny crush on him =P



shootmister said:


> I feel most of the last page was being directed at me. Im not new to fourms its just I have yet to come across such rudeness in fourms. Yes yes I know its the internet but there still should be some degree of respect and kindness. You all dont have to go spouting noob because im trying to make a point that people need to chill out a little on the rude comments. Jeez guys it a freaking furry forum not some Nazi forum where we have to say we hate everything and be overly sarcastic and rude.
> 
> I'm probably still going to get another page or so of hate from just this but that only proves how immature and bored people are.


You're first post was a little hostile. i know you meant well but people, especially ones that have been here a while, don't take kindly to hostility or being told how to act. The original poster didn't seem to have a problem with it, he seemed to be rolling with the punches, so your post seemed a little too righteous  Nobody actually hates you, you might get a lot of hostility on this thread but if you're making actual conversation on another thread nobody is going to say "aren't you that fucking noob from that one thread?" And some posters are just blunt. they aren't going to try to break anything to anybody gently, but that doesn't necessarily mean they're assholes or trolls.   you just have to develop thick skin and roll with it =) and i know i'm newer than you, but like i said before, i lurked for a looooooong time before i even registered, and a lot of them just seem blunt but not necessarily rude.

and of course we're bored. why the hell else would you be on a forum? for science? :v


----------



## shootmister (Dec 27, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> You probably wouldn't know me if you met me in person. i can be short tempered and fly off the handle before thinking, but that's why i love forums. i can't type as fast as i can run my mouth, so i have time to think and revise before i just spout off. I unintentionally come off as a bitch in person because i am SO shy.
> 
> 
> i used to have a teeny crush on him =P
> ...




Thank you for being so nice and making sense. Yes I was kind of Hostile in the first one because in previous threads iv seen so much rudeness and hate.

I really expected to come back too another page of basically F you Shootmister.   Sorry guys


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Jeez guys it a freaking furry forum not some Nazi forum where we have to say we hate everything and be overly sarcastic and rude.


Oh, you know them Nazis. Always being rude and sarcastic to furries on the internet. That's what they were famous for. The first internet trolls.



> that only proves how immature and bored people are.


You're arguing that people should stay quiet and agreeable for the sake of not hurting any feelings, simply on the grounds of this being "a furry forum."
Might wanna go look in the mirror.
Also, boredom is a given. It's the internet, dude/tte.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I feel most of the last page was being directed at me. Im not new to fourms its just I have yet to come across such rudeness in fourms. Yes yes I know its the internet but there still should be some degree of respect and kindness. You all dont have to go spouting noob because im trying to make a point that people need to chill out a little on the rude comments. Jeez guys it a freaking furry forum not some *Nazi forum* where we have to say we hate everything and be overly sarcastic and rude.
> 
> I'm probably still going to get another page or so of hate from just this but that only proves how immature and bored people are.



Aaaaaaand GODWIN'S LAW!
For the love of all that's good: lurk more, post less.


----------



## Machine (Dec 28, 2012)

If we were Nazis, we would just kill you via overwork or other means and call it a goddamn day.


----------



## Recel (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I guess that doesn't surprise me. I've been around the internet for a while and I've met enough people to know the way someone seems online doesn't always translate to IRL. Often, for example, the loudest and seemingly most obnoxious people are often really quiet and shy in person.
> 
> Expand that however you want. This whole forum is a farce, and to treat it any other way would be kidding yourself. I bet the most fucked-up people here could be normal in person and people who seem normal could be into some really fucked-up shit. You'd be surprised.



I will still go with a yes.



Moth said:


> If we were Nazis, we would just kill you via overwork or other means and call it a goddamn day.



Instead we kill you by expanding the lenght of your life, make you work 3/4-th of it in long work hours, minimal pay, shit work conditions, grow rich on your suffering, than call it a day.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Aaaaaaand GODWIN'S LAW!
> For the love of all that's good: lurk more, post less.


You need one of these in the future http://www.varusteleka.com/en/product/natsikortti/14669/


----------



## Recel (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You need one of these in the future http://www.varusteleka.com/en/product/natsikortti/14669/



"Damn it Josh, you win again... I just can't see through your Hitler face..."


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You need one of these in the future http://www.varusteleka.com/en/product/natsikortti/14669/



I just need some of this to help people shut up when they can't tell if they should.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I just need some of this to help people shut up when they can't tell if they should.


I couldn't do with a single roll


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I couldn't do with a single roll


Doesn't duct tape breathe terribly? I wonder how long it'd take the person to skin-suffocate. Oops, that's not actually a thing, just looked it up.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

Also: now I know where I recognized this newbie's avatar from.
They were advocating CONCENTRATION CAMPS for BRONIES.

As such, in my opinion they have now lost any and all right to speak about us meaniepants FAFers who hurt their widdle feelings. 
Get. Out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Also: now I know where I recognized this newbie's avatar from.
> They were advocating CONCENTRATION CAMPS for BRONIES.
> 
> As such, in my opinion they have now lost any and all right to speak about us meaniepants FAFers who hurt their widdle feelings.
> Get. Out.



In their own words they say they are 'fine with bronies' and that it was a joke. 

This doesn't excuse the idiocy of such a topic, but neither does it mean anything they say is automatically not worth listening to. 

If there is a fallacy in someone's assertion we should address that assertion without resorting to an ad hominem fallacy.

In this case being nasty to other groups of people, even under joking pretenses, just isn't very nice- whoever you are.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> In their own words they say they are 'fine with bronies' and that it was a joke.
> 
> This doesn't excuse the idiocy of such a topic, but neither does it mean anything they say is automatically not worth listening to.
> 
> ...



The fact someone thinks making a thread like that is a joke in the first place is reason enough for me to want nothing to do with them.
"_Hurrdurr, mass extermination, so lulzy hawdieharrharr_".

*NO.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> The fact someone thinks making a thread like that is a joke in the first place is reason enough for me to want nothing to do with them
> "_Hurrdurr, mass extermination, so lulzy hawdieharrharr_".
> 
> *NO.*



I agree it's an abhorrent thread. I do not agree that it is a basis to assess the merit of comments in an unrelated thread. 

Hopefully this thread being brought up should prompt shootmister to reassess their own attitudes if they think other people's are mean.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree it's an abhorrent thread.* I do not agree that it is a basis to assess the merit of comments in an unrelated thread.
> *
> Hopefully this thread being brought up should prompt shootmister to reassess their own attitudes if they think other people's are mean.



Bolded the part I'm responding to.

He is complaining about people being "mean", but posts drivel like the concentration camps-thread.
I feel I am perfectly justified in pointing out their hypocrisy when I see it.




shootmister said:


> Im not new to fourms its just I have yet to come across  such rudeness in fourms. *Yes yes I know its the internet but there still  should be some degree of respect and kindness.* You all dont have to go  spouting noob because im trying to make a point that people need to  chill out a little on the rude comments.




I mean: seriously?
Enlarged for emphasis, because the irony is delicious.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I mean: seriously?
> Enlarged for emphasis, because the irony is delicious.


Word. The internet has that whole anonymity thing so people will generally act more jerky than they would in person. There _should_ be some degree of respect and kindness, but you can't reasonably expect that on the interwebs.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Word. The internet has that whole anonymity thing so people will generally act more jerky than they would in person. There _should_ be some degree of respect and kindness, but you can't reasonably expect that on the interwebs.



See, the thing is: being utter jerks for no reason is not the way to go.
However, posting a "joke" thread about an entire fandom needing to be ex-ter-mi-na-ted and then crying when your _widdle feewings_ are hurt is just being a grade-A, dense-as-fuck idiot who needs to lurk more and post less.


----------



## Recel (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> See, the thing is: being utter jerks for no reason is not the way to go.
> However, posting a "joke" thread about an entire fandom needing to be ex-ter-mi-na-ted and then crying when your _widdle feewings_ are hurt is just being a grade-A, dense-as-fuck idiot who needs to lurk more and post less.



I agree. 

Get your priority straight! First cry because your feelings are hurt, than exterminate people, and than post a thread about it. Or just post what ever you want while you look up how to make pipe bombs from household items and planing how to kill the most amount of furrys on the next con or other furry meetings.

Wich reminds me... when and where will be the next big furry con? Just curious.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

Recel said:


> I will still go with a yes.



Well, fuck. Can't argue with that kind of logic :lol:


----------



## Recel (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, fuck. Can't argue with that kind of logic :lol:



Fine... if it makes you happy...

It doesn't matter to me if people act the same or not as in real life, because chances are FAT I will never ever meet them, even if I would want to. So, by this, I only have their "forum personality" to judge them by. And I am quite convinced that the real person and the forum personality isn't as far apart as you say. Now, why should I dislike someone who I will never meet? This sounds like a good question, with the pretty obvious answer "Well, you shouldn't, because it doesn't matters jada jada jada never meet them jada jada jada internet jada jada!"... but it isn't a good question.
If you meet someone, and you can't stand what they are saying, how the say it, what they think, you dislike them. On the internet, it is the same, only the method isn't verbal, but written. So you read what they think, and you don't like it. So why not dislike someone you dislike? It's not like they will magically disappear, or change for the better if you don't give a fuck.
They are still there, they will still post, and you WILL read or will have to read what they think to understand the context of the conversation. And you will dislike what you read. No point sugar coating it.

And I'm sure plenty of people have a problem with me too, the only difference, I don't slap a smiley face on it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

Recel said:


> If you meet someone, and you can't stand what they are saying, how the say it, what they think, you dislike them. On the internet, it is the same, only the method isn't verbal, but written. So you read what they think, and you don't like it. So why not dislike someone you dislike? It's not like they will magically disappear, or change for the better if you don't give a fuck.
> They are still there, they will still post, and you WILL read or will have to read what they think to understand the context of the conversation. And you will dislike what you read. No point sugar coating it.



Yeah, I can see that. I just don't develop strong feelings toward people based on their forum posts.

Well, "hate" would be a strong feeling and I don't even go so far as "disliking" them.

Some of the worst posters amuse me the most anyway, with the ensuing shit-storm and all that >.>


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

I certainly respect some posters far more than others.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I certainly respect some posters far more than others.


Same here. Â¢0.02


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Same here. Â¢0.02



I cannot agree any more although, it doesn't mean I don't love everyone <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2012)

Well OP's not the worst. But I can tell you one thing after reading all the pages in this thread and being here for a while, I'm gonna vomit quite violently next time I see the words "asspats" or my favorite "MUrRy pURRy".






God, that shit is tired.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Well OP's not the worst. But I can tell you one thing after reading all the pages in this thread and being here for a while, I'm gonna vomit quite violently next time I see the words "asspats" or my favorite "MUrRy pURRy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you not like asspats? :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Do you not like asspats? :V


Asspats is for asshats. 'Murr' is so tired. That might be my least favorite.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Asspats is for asshats. 'Murr' is so tired. That might be my least favorite.




I'd say words like that should be reserved for the "Ask a typical question, but get a furfag answer." thread. It'd just be annoying elsewhere, unless used in a sarcastic way.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

I say "o, murr" sarcastically IRL, usually when I see something that's gross and NOT HOT, at all.

Sometimes I don't realize the people I'm talking to aren't furs and they give me strange looks.

lol, whoops


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 28, 2012)

I slipped up and called "furries" "murries" once when in a conversation with my sis. she still won't let me forget about it.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Furry can't have a dialogue because it's not a sub-ethnic group based on a specific geographic location or GENUINE culture .. And it isn't a lifestyle



Furry can be a lifestyle like lifestylers never heard of them?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> Furry can be a lifestyle like lifestylers never heard of them?



The rest of his comment still stands. Furry doesn't have a dialect any more than Whovian.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Furry lingo scares me. Why can't they talk like normal people?



because we lost everything normal when we became furry why go back? stay unique i personally like furry slang to an extent and I'm also learning the language of the dragons Dovah.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> because we lost everything normal when we became furry why go back? stay unique i personally like furry slang to an extent and I'm also learning the language of the dragons Dovah.



I can't tell if this is serious or not.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can't tell if this is serious or not.



-_- yes it is why so?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> -_- yes it is why so?



Because "we lost everything normal when we became furry" is one of the stupidest things I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

You're not a special snowflake, Califf. You like anthropomorphic animals. So the fuck what? I like LARPing but you don't see me talking in some funky Renaissance lingo.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because "we lost everything normal when we became furry" is one of the stupidest things I've heard in a long time.



it's pretty much true, i mean come on people look at you different and you associate yourself with an animal that's not normal if it is life wont make sense anymore.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You're not a special snowflake, Califf. You like anthropomorphic animals. So the fuck what? I like LARPing but you don't see me talking in some funky Renaissance lingo.



You forum goers get irritated really fucking quickly don't you?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> it's pretty much true, i mean come on people look at you different and you associate yourself with an animal that's not normal if it is life wont make sense anymore.



No it isn't. I don't walk around in a fursuit, I don't howl at the moon or annoy people with babblings about how a wolf is my spirit animal because my favorite movie is Balto or something. Furfaggotry is just a hobby that I keep to myself (unless someone specifically asks) like most people, and normal people shockingly have hobbies.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> You forum goers get irritated really fucking quickly don't you?



With people like you, yes.


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 4, 2014)

Me and this one classm8 at school likes to say "yiff you", "go yiff yourself", "yiff off", and just simply shout "yiff". Some of our friends knows what the word means and things are actually going quite well when it comes to the reputation of furries in my school. Also there's a word I used in a vine "motheryiffers" which got some good attention at it.
I am just saying that what's happening at my high school is a success story of the furry fandom's reputation.

Also something I seldom use at my high school and more online like lots of other people do. Using "furfag" as a furry equivalent to "nigga".


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> No it isn't. I don't walk around in a fursuit, I don't howl at the moon or annoy people with babblings about how a wolf is my spirit animal because my favorite movie is Balto or something. Furfaggotry is just a hobby that I keep to myself (unless specifically asks) like most people, and normal people shockingly have hobbies.



ah a hobby ok didn't know that was done. i should probably stop this argument as i'm a lifestyler and see more to furry than just a hobby and we probably disagree on a lot of things sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> With people like you, yes.



sorry for any offence but ok what do i seem like so far to you? i'm also not saying i'm unique i just find the fandom itself unique.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> sorry for any offence but ok what do i seem like so far to you? i'm also not saying i'm unique i just find the fandom itself unique.



It's not unique. You have Bronies, Otaku, gamers, LARPers, Whovians, SPN fans, etc. People latching on to something and creating art of it is not unique at all. There is literally no reason to use "paw", "yiff", "muzzle" or any other "furry dialect" unironically.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> It's not unique. You have Bronies, Otaku, gamers, LARPers, Whovians, SPN fans, etc. People latching on to something and creating art of it is not unique at all. There is literally no reason to use "paw", "yiff", "muzzle" or any other "furry dialect" unironically.



i'll stop this argument as well since we strongly disagree i agree on yiff being annoying it just promotes a bad image other that that i'll leave it be.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> i'll stop this argument as well since we strongly disagree i agree on yiff being annoying it just promotes a bad image other that that i'll leave it be.


 You just contradict yourself the longer the thread goes, making you look even more stupid, please close this thread and forget about everything or leave the forums, mainly because this is almost a complete artist forum, and saying things that are over the top for an average furry will make them mad.

I hope you can resolve that problem yourself.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 5, 2014)

Falafox said:


> You just contradict yourself the longer the thread goes, making you look even more stupid, please close this thread and forget about everything or leave the forums, mainly because this is almost a complete artist forum, and saying things that are over the top for an average furry will make them mad.
> 
> I hope you can resolve that problem yourself.



oh ok thanks for the advice


----------



## LadyToorima (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm gone for a few days and come back to find this crap? Ugh, I think I'll go back to my bubble.


----------

